# Who's behind this site?



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Noticed the same header logo and wondered if there is a connection?
Main Page - Exotic Pet Wiki Pedia


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

pretty sure its Tbo


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Could be an RFUK connection or a stolen image


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah, just seen the RFUK connection.


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

"This is done manualy and currently access is only granted to existing members of RFUK."


RFUK connection.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I reckon we should get it a bit more up to date.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I tried to log in to the site but no joy??????????


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah I am behind the site, spent a lot of time getting the front end right and starting it off, it uses exactly the same system as wikipedia.

The problem really is that page formatting can be a nightmare for someone who isnt all that tech savvy. TBH I just havnt had the time recently to take it to the next stage and really get it packed with info. I think it could be a great resource in the end and with a community behind it adding and editing information.... maybe one day!

I might try and get it rolling again...


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

t-bo said:


> Yeah I am behind the site, spent a lot of time getting the front end right and starting it off, it uses exactly the same system as wikipedia.
> 
> The problem really is that page formatting can be a nightmare for someone who isnt all that tech savvy. TBH I just havnt had the time recently to take it to the next stage and really get it packed with info. I think it could be a great resource in the end and with a community behind it adding and editing information.... maybe one day!
> 
> I might try and get it rolling again...



Well I think it looks great and will save searching all over the net for information.

Well done.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

t-bo said:


> Yeah I am behind the site, spent a lot of time getting the front end right and starting it off, it uses exactly the same system as wikipedia.
> 
> The problem really is that page formatting can be a nightmare for someone who isnt all that tech savvy. TBH I just havnt had the time recently to take it to the next stage and really get it packed with info. I think it could be a great resource in the end and with a community behind it adding and editing information.... maybe one day!
> 
> I might try and get it rolling again...


Id gladly help contribute towards the content of the site, perhaps set up a team of people to write the content and another team to put it on the website?


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

t-bo said:


> Yeah I am behind the site, spent a lot of time getting the front end right and starting it off, it uses exactly the same system as wikipedia.
> (clipped)
> 
> I might try and get it rolling again...


Can you tell me how to log on please?


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Can anyone help me?
I can't log on to the site?????

Is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll have a look and add you tonight Dave when I get home.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

t-bo said:


> I'll have a look and add you tonight Dave when I get home.



Thanks Chris.:notworthy:


----------



## MrDimmu (Oct 17, 2007)

Give shout if ever need Hand Tech Wise etc with it, Im pretty good at sites, if not my mate who i do web business with is a Wizz with Coding etc  Sure Both will Be able give ya some pointers what to do etc if need it


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

MrDimmu said:


> Give shout if ever need Hand Tech Wise etc with it, Im pretty good at sites, if not my mate who i do web business with is a Wizz with Coding etc  Sure Both will Be able give ya some pointers what to do etc if need it


Thanks mate very kind of you! although it wasnt me that was having trouble, what I ment was that its not very 'user friendly' for members who arnt teck savvy to just jump on and start adding editing information on there. 

Cheers


----------



## MrDimmu (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, Page layouts and How enter on Wiki stuff can be bit confusing for Average users etc


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

t-bo said:


> I'll have a look and add you tonight Dave when I get home.



Not sure if you sorted it Chris but I'm still getting this?
*From Exotic Pet Wiki Pedia*

Jump to: navigation, search
*Login error:*

There is no user by the name "Ferret1959". Check your spelling, or create a new account.


----------

